# Grooming course (ooop north!)



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

To not take over the other thread, i thought i would start this for a grooming course at bishop burton in beverley- yorkshire.

I know karen (wilfiboy) has been in touch with them (as have i) and if we can get a few interested poo owners together we could ask for a cockapoo specific day.

So, names please!! Not sure how many they would take but if there is enough, we could do a couple of dates which may suit peeps better......

Also, i know i would be happy to wait for a little while but it would be good to know when you would be interested in doing it ( i know some have just been groomed!)


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I would be interested, although it's "darn sarth" to me 
Easy on dates, don't really want to clip yet.......


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Same here x (will just have to convince George!) eeek


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

curt3007 said:


> Same here x (will just have to convince George!) eeek


Don't tell him - just say he's going to meet Izzy, then he'll just be excited


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I'll let you know what they say if and when they reply.. fingers crossed they can work with us x x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I think i'd also be up for it, depending oin dates & times. Also wouldn't want it just yet as Izzie has only just been fully groomed and done short. But if others want an earlier one then that's fine


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> I think i'd also be up for it, depending oin dates & times. Also wouldn't want it just yet as Izzie has only just been fully groomed and done short. But if others want an earlier one then that's fine


Already got you down


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

lola24 said:


> Already got you down


Haha fair enough  Hope i'll be okay though, Izzie really hates to be groomed :S If it's a good few months away I might bring Poppy instead LOL, she just wants to bite the brushes atm, isn't too bothered about actually being groomed. 

Would I need to have bought my own cutting tools as well as brushes? Because i've never actually bought any :S


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

They 'll have all the grrooming tables and gear, they'll then probably suggest what you need to buy. I've just used scissors since I bought my proper clippers rather than the wahl one . They'll probably look at mine and wonder how to put them right lol x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Colins (Strof51) wife Maureen would love to join us with either the lovely Poppy or Rosie x


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

I am interested but it depends on day and date. Hubby is a Pastor so Sundays are out for me LOL


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

I would like to come! We are away in May but free a fair bit in march, April and June. 
H x


----------



## mrsmac (May 10, 2011)

hi, we'd love to come please, depending on dates, we're away in June. Maisie had her first proper groom about 2 weeks ago so can now see where she is going !!!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Katie - do we need to do anything once we have registered with you?


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Right then, i have heard back from the lady at Bishop Burton college today- she has booked the 24th March out for us if we can get enough people together (there wasn't much interest in June).
She is sending the forms to me to fill in (by post as cannot do them by e-mail which is odd!) so will have to get your details closer to the time. 

So we need 6 poo's and owners. We have at the moment....
Me and Lola
Maureen (strof51's wife) and Poppy or Rosie
?Karen with Wilf or Mable ( i have you as a possible)

So, Jayne (curt3007), Helen (Hfd) and Laura (Laura(L)Izzie)- would any of you be interested in coming? (Jayne and Helen, i did pm you both but not sure if you saw these!)

If anyone else would be interested, please let me know x


----------



## janail (Sep 2, 2011)

I'd like to come if there's still space please.

I start a week grooming course at Ashham Bryan College next week but it's not Cockapoo specific.

Jan


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I think March would be a bit too soon for me :/ Unless Poppy's adult coat starts to come in in the next month, Izzie was only cut really short in January and hasn't grown enough to get enough out of a course yet :/ I would have liked to go but it would depend now on if Poppy's coat would be worth practising on, but atm it wouldn't be because I can get a comb through her in 5 minutes!


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

No probs Janail, will put you down. I did pm you also but i don't know who checks them and who doesn't!! 

So there are 2 places left.........


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> I think March would be a bit too soon for me :/ Unless Poppy's adult coat starts to come in in the next month, Izzie was only cut really short in January and hasn't grown enough to get enough out of a course yet :/ I would have liked to go but it would depend now on if Poppy's coat would be worth practising on, but atm it wouldn't be because I can get a comb through her in 5 minutes!


Laura, i'm a bit the same- Lola has started with her adult coat but is very fine coated compared to most. Also, i dont want to clip her really but am going more for the grooming technique and advice on trimming and coat care


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Posted twice!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

lola24 said:


> Laura, i'm a bit the same- Lola has started with her adult coat but is very fine coated compared to most. Also, i dont want to clip her really but am going more for the grooming technique and advice on trimming and coat care


Yeah it's a difficult period isn't it! Lol, Poppy doesn't look like she needs a cut yet either, that's the problem, she probably would by May/June time, but her coat is just lovely atm, i'm just not sure it'd be a great time to go for me because I don't think i'd be able to get enough out for the money it'd cost with their coats how they are atm. It's a shame :/ But maybe there will be another later on?


----------



## janail (Sep 2, 2011)

lola24 said:


> No probs Janail, will put you down. I did pm you also but i don't know who checks them and who doesn't!!
> 
> So there are 2 places left.........


Really sorry, I haven't checked my pm's. I forget that they are there.

I've just realised that I groom Kiaya on week two of my course so it'll only be three weeks after that until Bishop Burton. I'd still like to come if you think it would be OK though. I can do a 'dry run' and I'm sure that ther'll be plenty of questions and tips that'll be really helpful.

Jan


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

janail said:


> Really sorry, I haven't checked my pm's. I forget that they are there.
> 
> I've just realised that I groom Kiaya on week two of my course so it'll only be three weeks after that until Bishop Burton. I'd still like to come if you think it would be OK though. I can do a 'dry run' and I'm sure that ther'll be plenty of questions and tips that'll be really helpful.
> 
> Jan


No probs, i only know i have them as i set up a pop-up!! I am not intending to clip Lola at all so really going just for the bathing/drying/grooming and trimming tips!!


----------



## frankalison (May 19, 2011)

Frankie would be interested,but Bobby has just had a full groom.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

...and very handsome Bobby looks too :hug:


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Yes my rota is done and I can make the March date. I'll be bringing Wilf as Mable acts like a cat when being bathed so it would nt be pleasant. Katie if you have places that still need filling I know a few cockapoos locally who might be interestes x


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Ok, so i have received the forms from Bishop Burton today, could those of you that are coming (Karen, Colin, Janail) please PM me your address so that i can post the forms to you to fill in and sign. These then need to be returned to the college asap with payment. 
Karen, i haven't heard back from a couple of members who were originally interested so we have 2 places to fill if you know anyone. If so, let me know and i will forward the extra forms to you x


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

So sorry I didn't get your PM - just didn't see it there. I can't make the March one unfortunately but might be interested in another one later on.
Thanks anyway.
H x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Have spoken to three people I know but unfortunately they cant make it for various reasons.... I hope she wont cancel x


----------



## janail (Sep 2, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Have spoken to three people I know but unfortunately they cant make it for various reasons.... I hope she wont cancel x


I hope she doesn't as well. I'm paid up and raring to go.

Jan


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I've paid but have nt received any info. i.e times and exactly where abouts within the college it is has anyone else heard anything x


----------



## janail (Sep 2, 2011)

I received a receipt with info this last Friday.

It's 9am-4pm and I've to make my way to Kennels reception to sign in. 

If yours doesn't come in tomorrows post I'd be inclined to phone them on 01964 553044, Annabel Lightfoot.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks, i know they've got my money cos I paid over the phone so not such an issue now you've given me the info thanks look forward to meeting you xx


----------



## janail (Sep 2, 2011)

That's brilliant. Looking forward to meeting you and Wilf too.


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

i got mine too last week, sure yours will be in the post tomorrow x


----------

